# Jenkins -> git to zip?



## Thallius (20. Aug 2020)

Hi,

ich brauche eigentlich etwas sehr einfaches. Ich möchte einen Jenkins build haben der nur aus allen Files des GIT Repositories ein .zip File erzeugt. Das I-Tüpfelchen wäre dann noch, wenn er sich die Versionsnummer aus einer Datei holen würde.

Hat jemand sowas schonmal gemacht oder einen Ansatz oder Idee. Meine Kenntnisse von Jenkins sind ziemlich rudimentär und ich möchte eigentlich auch nicht jetzt 3 Tage Forschung investieren dafür

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Dukel (20. Aug 2020)

Pipeline Utility Steps
					

Jenkins – an open source automation server which enables developers around the world to reliably build, test, and deploy their software




					www.jenkins.io
				




Ist wohl schon integriert. Ansonsten müsste man sich ein Plugin suchen oder eine Shell nutzen und ein installiertes Zip Programm aufrufen.


----------



## Samofan (20. Aug 2020)

Pipelines werden in s.g. Jenkinsfiles beschrieben. Die kannst du ins git einchecken und Jenkins führt diese dann einfach aus. Die Versionsnummer kannst du aus einer Datei mit einer Methode (die du auch ins Jenkinsfile reinschreibst) auslesen. Nützlich fand ich das und das


----------



## mrBrown (20. Aug 2020)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Das I-Tüpfelchen wäre dann noch, wenn er sich die Versionsnummer aus einer Datei holen würde.


Was soll denn mit der Versionsnummer passieren?


----------



## Thallius (20. Aug 2020)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Was soll denn mit der Versionsnummer passieren?



Naja an den Filenamen hängen wäre nett wie er es mit maven Projekten ja auch macht


----------



## httpdigest (20. Aug 2020)

```
git archive -o out.zip HEAD
```
bzw. ersetze HEAD durch den Commit-Hash oder den Branch oder den Tag, dessen Stand/Inhalt du zippen möchtest.
-> https://git-scm.com/docs/git-archive


----------

